# Doom 3 IP Address and Port Forwarding.



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

I know how forward the ports that I need, but I just need to know how to adjust Doom 3 so that I can set it to run on my IP (192.168.1.X). I have a WRT54G Linksys router, and a Wireless G PCI adapter from Linksys.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/Doom_3.htm


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, but how would I set it so that Doom 3 will run on the IP address in which the ports are opened?

Would setting a DMZ fix anything?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

This site may offer help.. 
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

Seems you can pick your router and it will offer steps on how to set up the game you choose.. Like Doom 3.

Just tried with your router and selecting Doom 3.. it gives the steps you should do.. 
Have a look, see if it helps.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, that's basically what the last guy did, if you look at the link. Anyway, thanks for the help.

The problem is, is I can forward the port, but I don't know what to set the IP at, because my Doom uses a different IP.

Should I just set it as my computer's IP. That IP is 192.168.1.105.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The forwards needs to go to the IP address of your computer. Make sure that your machine has a STATIC IP address because if your IP address changes then you will have to reconfigure the router.

What you do mean by DOOM3 uses a different IP address?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

That link offered steps for Doom 3, so following those.. It should work. Nothing further to do.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Nothing, nothing, sorry... Didn't mean that... Thanks for the help, guys.


----------

